
App v/s Business - kingsidharth
http://www.64notes.com/app-vs-business
======
mbesto
I'm not sure I really get what the author is trying to say by app versus
business.

In terms of what Evernote (and Dropbox for that matter) did, there is a really
simple term for this: execution. It is what separates those companies from
their competitors in an industry that most probably saw too competitive. This
video about Dropbox shows how they did it and I imagine Evernote's success
story is no different:

[http://www.socrated.com/user_courses/226?content_item_id=168...](http://www.socrated.com/user_courses/226?content_item_id=1684)

~~~
anilchawla
I think I get his point. Not sure if app/business is the right terminology,
but he's distinguishing between: building something "better" VS understanding
how and why you will realistically win users/customers.

------
marcamillion
Well said. I have been meaning to write a blog post about this but you beat me
to it.

This applies to everything. How many times have you seen the 'dumbest' As-
Seen-On-Tv-Gadget and think, ZOMG I could have made a better version.

Guess what, that one is selling like hotcake and yours won't. Some times it's
not even about the problem/solution, sometimes it's about the market
opportunity. Once it is exploited - especially ones that don't solve a problem
- it is gone.

------
tuhin
More than app vs business it is idea vs execution. I say that because you
might have an idea and build an app for it. The business prospects of it
depend on the execution. On it's own no app or business is nonsense or
brilliant, it is the execution that makes a difference. You can have the most
tried and tested idea and execute it well by building the app and one day
realise you have a business staring right in front of you. Especially in
Consumer internet, the chances of someone setting off to build a business are
lesser. What most people do is scratch an itch and sometimes that solution
just works for everybody else. That is when you have a business. Not when you
have mastered the art of selling to users. If that was the case every great
business would have been made by the best of sales people. But as far as I
know, Mark Z, Drew H, Sean P, Evan W are from from people who are good at
selling. They are just great at executing.

------
ffumarola
"in Evernote, but it’s not convenient for writing. It’s too cluttered and
distracting for that."

To you. I think that is the key. You don't like it. But 5 million people do,
apparently!

------
fedd
> What is the problem that you are solving?

>> in Evernote, but it’s not convenient for writing. It’s too cluttered and
distracting for that.

now, is the problem being solved identified or not? and can we skip to
'business behind it' part?

> And then sell the solution, I really don’t have much to say about this since
> I am also learning about this very part of the game.

